# Minimum Groups For Hunting



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all, just wanted to get your thoughts on a subject a friend and I are discussing.

What in your opinion is the minimum group size at 100yds that's acceptable for deer hunting?

I'm in the opinion that 2 to 2 1/2" is ok and will hit the vital area of a deer out to 200yds or so.

My friend says that 1" to 1 1/2" is the least.

So......what do you think?

Greg


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

2 - 2 1/2 @ 100 is really big @200. I think that 1 inch range would be ok, but I demand more than that from my rifle


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

if your only going to shoot to 200 yards than a 2-2.5 inch group wold be acceptable at 100 yards but its not good enough to shoot any farther


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

For the sake of marksmanship and sportsmanship you should be shooting best groups you possibly can, regardless of the game you shoot.
2" at 100 is pretty bad but good enough for a deer that is 100 yards away.

1 MOA at 100 yards is a MUST if your shots are beyond that range.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Ambush Hunter said:


> For the sake of marksmanship and sportsmanship you should be shooting best groups you possibly can, regardless of the game you shoot.
> 2" at 100 is pretty bad but good enough for a deer that is 100 yards away.
> 
> 1 MOA at 100 yards is a MUST if your shots are beyond that range.


 WRONGO. thats for prairie poodles. if your shots are 100% going to be within 200 yards than a 2-2.5 inch group is "acceptable"


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

2 1/2" groups at 100 yards will serve you well if you keep your shots under *300* yards. That's right,  I said 300 yards. You figure most people equate a deer's vital zone to be about the same size as a paper plate, and 2 1/2" @100 yards works out to be under 8" @300 yards. However, I would be a bit concerned as to why you are not getting smaller groups. What sort of rifle/glass combo are you shooting? Are you shooting off any sort of rest, or are you shooting from field positions? If not off of a bench, I'd say that 2-2 1/2" groups are fine.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

bearhunter said:


> Ambush Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > For the sake of marksmanship and sportsmanship you should be shooting best groups you possibly can, regardless of the game you shoot.
> ...


Too bad you are missing "prairie poodles" because 2MOA at 100 is bad. Fact. I think I already said that 2" at 100 is good enough for a deer, so what is your argument again?


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

gjw said:


> What in your opinion is the minimum group size at 100yds that's acceptable for *deer hunting?*
> Greg


Never mentioned "prairie poodles"...


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Amen.


----------

